# New Music



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Not being an avid TV fan the wife and I tend to listen to a fair bit of music. Our tastes are eclectic to the say the least but she still doesn't understand my fascination with Yes and or Mahler for that matter.

Lately have been listening to a lot of Coltrane, the Atlantic recordings to be exact. Last night night a friend gave me a copy of Filmworks XXIII El General by John Zorn. Its a four piece combo with diverse instrumentation, the vibes and accordion go down well.

As per usual Zorn's inherent musical eclecticism combines a mix of Mexican, C&W, Ennio Morricone which combine to produce an album which is both stimulating and beautiful, John Ribot is in fine form on both acoustic and electric guitar. I would never call this easy listening but its good music to wind down with.

The vibe/drummer is Kenny Wollesen, who I saw a couple of weeks ago with Bill Frisell. Grate gig. While on the subject of Bill the album he did with Jim Hall is well worth a listen. 

Which brings me to the point of this what else are people listening to at present? Anything you would care to recommend?


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

Cesaria Evora
Salif Keita
Madelyn Peyroux
Vienna Teng
Bela Fleck
Jake Shimabukuro


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*acoustic wallpaper*

Hiroshima
Peter White
Streetlight Manifesto
Acoustic Alchemy
Ventures
Moody Blues
Fleetwood Mac
California Gituar Trio
Al Dimeola
Dave Burbeck
Paul Desmond
Yellowjackets
Rippingtons
Foreplay
Michael Stanely Band
Procol Harem...


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Know some of the names submitted, and enjoy their work, in the previous posts. 

What I was after was recommendations for albums. Anyone playing anything that they would like to recommend? For example this week I picked up 

Coltrane pays the blues and New York Stories by Enrico Rava


----------



## doublebucklemonk (Feb 15, 2009)

Got a bit of insomnia tonight, so might as well go through my collection and pick out some goodies. There is a pretty wide mix here and I'm not going to comment on all of them, but they are all solid albums and worth listening to if you have never heard them.

Bjork-Gling Glo
Charlie Haden-Ramblin Boy
Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds-Live at Luther College
Henryk Gorecki- Symphony #3, performed by Dawn Upshaw and the London Philharmonic
Duke Ellington-The Far East Suite
Frank Zappa-The Best Band You've Never Heard Of
Fred Anderson Trio-Live at the Velvet Lounge
Gavin Bryars-Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
Ivo Papasov & his Bulgarian Wedding Orchestra-Orpheus Ascending
Joe Quijano & his Orchestra-Latin Joe
Johnny Cash-American Recordings
June Carter Cash-Press On
Kenny Wheeler-Music for Small and Large Ensembles
Lee Konitz, Brad Meldau, Charlie Haden-Alone Together
Lee Morgan-The Sidewinder
Lucinda Williams-Car Wheels on a Gravel Road
Morphine-Cure for Pain
Mose Allison-The Best of Mose Allison
Nina Simone-Feeling Good
Bach-Unaccompanied Cello Suites, performed by Pablo Casals
Peter Brotzmann and Hamid Drake-The Dried Rat Dog
Rabih Abou-Khalil-Blue Camel
Roland Kirk-I Talk with Spirits
Roscoe Mitchell & the Note Factory-Song for My Sister
Solomon Burke-Nashville
Sufjan Stevens-Come on Feel the Illinoise
Tom Harrell-Live at the Village Vanguard

If you are looking for more inspiration, there are some neat lists here
https://home.austarnet.com.au/petersykes/jazz100/index.html
and here


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

doublebucklemonk said:


> Got a bit of insomnia tonight, so might as well go through my collection and pick out some goodies. There is a pretty wide mix here and I'm not going to comment on all of them, but they are all solid albums and worth listening to if you have never heard them.
> 
> Bjork-Gling Glo
> Charlie Haden-Ramblin Boy
> ...


Not much of list man myself but there are quite a few items that we share in common on your list eg Lee Morgan, Rabiah Abou-Khail, Bach Cello Suites and many others.

I only have one question where's the Mahler?

Went to see John Hassell at the Sydney Opera House last Saturday night great gig


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Any of Sigur Ros albums...

Right now I'm deep into my country phase...always starts around late May, and finishes near October...CMT's tomorrow as well. Yee-haw!


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

rgrossicone said:


> Any of Sigur Ros albums...
> 
> Right now I'm deep into my country phase...always starts around late May, and finishes near October...CMT's tomorrow as well. Yee-haw!


Yes I developed a country phase when we went rural. Got the shock of my life when I walked down the street and saw real Cowboys, or Stockmen Drovers as there known here.

Have you ever heard Tumbleweed Connection,early 70's Elton John very nice on a long drive. akin to the Bands Last Watlz or that country rock style that was big in the early 70s Have been big on Neil Young acoustic at times and down loaded some Texas Playboys for the road.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

ajo said:


> Yes I developed a country phase when we went rural. Got the shock of my life when I walked down the street and saw real Cowboys, or Stockmen Drovers as there known here.
> 
> Have you ever heard Tumbleweed Connection,early 70's Elton John very nice on a long drive. akin to the Bands Last Watlz or that country rock style that was big in the early 70s Have been big on Neil Young acoustic at times and down loaded some Texas Playboys for the road.


Haven't, but will be sure to check it out...


----------

